# There is another gsd angel in heaven



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

We had to have Sierra put down yesterday. She had recently
been diagnosed with hyperthyroid (cancer) and was having
problems swallowing. We gave her sub-Q fluids for a couple
of days, but that was just not sustainable.

I'm very thankful that our vet has a nice room set up with
couches and rugs and plants to make it seem less clinical.
And the staff could not have been more supportive and
caring and understanding. That does make it a tiny bit 
easier. They even have a side entrance, so you don't have to
walk through a waiting room full of people and their pets.

I went for my regular walk this morning, she enjoyed our 
walks and I feel like she would have wanted me to do it.

I'm going to try and remember her like this, playing with
her little brother:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a beautiful girl, and so gentle. I'm sorry such a sweetheart


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, Val, I am SO sorry to hear this.  We never got to meet Sierra, but I know she was a much loved member of your family, and she wasn't with you for nearly long enough. Condolences to you and Paul. :hugs:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Sierra!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Fly free Sierra...You are missed beloved GSD...

I think you did the right thing. And she will tell you this herself a long Long LONG time from now! Glad you are taking your regular walks without her. I agree she would want you to carry on with life...


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

You do have to remind yourself of all the good times with Sierra. I'm very sorry for everyone. She was a beautiful, gentle girl.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. I liked the video of her and Sutter, she was very gentle. How old was she?


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Oh, Val, I am SO sorry to hear this.  We never got to meet Sierra, but I know she was a much loved member of your family, and she wasn't with you for nearly long enough. Condolences to you and Paul. :hugs:


You have been in my thoughts a lot these last few days. That
time we took Sierra to a Pt. Isabel play date was when your
Dena was so ill and so you missed it.

She was 10 1/2 and we adopted her just a few days less than
5 years ago. I'm glad we did have the time, although it is
never long enough.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. We have lost so many these past six or seven months. Remember the good times.
Sheilah


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry for your loss


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you loss :hugs:


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss, such a sweet memory.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

What a beautiful lady, I am so sorry for your loss of your precious girl. :rip:


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

What a great video....and a great way to remember her. It is never long enough....


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. Run free precious girl...


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

sit said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your loss. We have lost so many these past six or seven months. Remember the good times.
> Sheilah


I thought the exact same thing the other day. It is very heartbreaking.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rip Sierra


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Val, I'm so sorry for your loss. Sierra was blessed to be with such a loving couple. Hold on to the good thoughts of her time you shared.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am so sorry. :hugs:
Godspeed Sierra
:rip:


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

our season with them, regardless of its duration, just always seems to short...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a lovely dog.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I lost a dog to cancer. It was devastating. She's not in any more pain; waiting for you.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Thank you so much everyone for your kind words, it means
a lot.

It's getting a tiny bit better each day, but still such an ache,
and so many things you do day to day just remind you of
her, from even the simple things like getting my kettle to
make tea in the morning and my glance going to where her
water dish was, 'cause I always filled that first.

Those of you who have lost loved ones, I don't have to tell
you what it's like.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss.. I hate these kind of threads, they make me so sad. So many people just font understand how devastating the loos of your dog and best friend is


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I haven't been at this forum regularly for a while, but was so sad to read that Sierra had passed way. I'm so sorry, Val. I know how much you and Paul loved her. 

I remember going to Point Isabel with the Bay Area forum members and how amazed I was at how well Heidi and Sierra got along. I've never seen Heidi interact with a dog like that before (or since)--especially a female. Sierra was such a sweet and calm girl, and she actually sought Heidi out and followed her around. I'll always have a soft spot in my heart for her for that.

BFFs



















Sierra and Gia :angel: :angel:










Rest in peace, Sierra. You were a very special girl.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Thank you so much Karin, for the kind words and those
wonderful pictures... made me a bit teary but in a good way.

It was a magical day that day, wasn't it? For Sierra, Heidi
was also the only dog friend she ever made. I remember
watching and it was almost like you could HEAR them...
Heidi saying "Hey, Sierra, let's go look at this bush over
here" and them trotting off. Amazing. I know we probably
have a tendency to anthropomorphize, but I don't care,
I know what I saw, and it was wonderful.

Thanks again, give Heidi a pat for me!


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Sierra looked a beautiful, gentle girl.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

So sorry for your loss, Sierra looks like a sweet, well loved girl. She's now running happily over the bridge, and will reunite with you when it's time:halogsd:


----------

